# Pro and Cons, where would you choose?



## AstonMartin007 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

We are trying to figure out which country we should move to. The pros and cons of them and what experience people have had.

Qatar, Bahrain, Abu Dhabi and Dubai are our options, work seems to be available in all these places, but what is your opinion of them?

What experiences good or bad have you had living or visiting any of them?

How is the global financial crisis affecting these places?

We're trying to rebuild our finances, the job will be in internal audit/ risk management. We will need to buy a car (nothing fancy) and take our 1 year old little boy out and about. 


Thanks,

Joanna


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Based on the fact that you have a one year old, I would take Qatar out of the equation. I've never been to Qatar, however I have an ex work colleague who spent a few years out there and he has kids of a similar age. He said that the state is dry and there is absolutely nothing to do. It must have been bad cause his wife threatened him with divorce if he didn't quit his job and leave.

I'm in Dubai and there are loads of things to keeps kids entertained, so I would be inclined to go with Dubai. Maybe someone who is in Abu Dhabi will be able to give you an opinion about what it's like to live there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Dude.

I've work in all those countries & areas. In my opinion, Bahrain is much more laid back, disadvantage is and this is for all places; you get bored easily... even iN Dubai I get bored frequently, everyday, week... you get the idea.

The financial crisis is affecting everyone - although the QT currency is some what near to the DHS, the Bahraini Dinar has more value. So if you can score a job there and save money then you're good.

I loved Bahrain, it's laid back, small island & a good number of expats. I generally travel every-week across the Middle-Eat & Europe so I been a few places and amongst all the places; I've really enjoyed; Bahrain, Cyprus, Lebanon and Lithuania 

-Joey


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Ohh Maz.

Accommodation in QT is way more expensive than anywhere in DUBAI 

-Joey


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Ohh Maz.
> 
> Accommodation in QT is way more expensive than anywhere in DUBAI
> 
> -Joey


So I was told!! Apparently, the apartments are not really of a high quality either. My workmate's apartment apparently had only one window - no wonder his kids were lethargic and withdrawn. Even an adult would struggle with a lack of sunlight!!


----------



## AstonMartin007 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey,

Thanks for your thoughts. Very interesting about Qatar being incrdibly dull and Bahrain being a good currency to save. 

I think we'll have to go with the flow, we're planning on this move to only be for a few years. 

Thanks,

Joanna


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been to Qatar and I'd say it's still quite "backward". I've a friend who was posted there a few months ago from Kuwait and he HATES the place with a passion...as does his wife and children. As for the country being dry, well, officially, yes, but it's who you know not what you know with regards to alcohol.... 

Having lived in Dubai myself, I would say there is far more going on, especially for children.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

What do we consider bring bored? not having access to open booze bar?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol aston martin

qatar bahrain, abu dhabi and dubai eh. 

FYI 2 out of the 4 "countries" are in the same country... this has been answered several times. 

when u actually get something here, come back to ask us questions. I know dreaming is a good thing, but it's really not when u waste peoples time.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> lol aston martin
> 
> qatar bahrain, abu dhabi and dubai eh.
> 
> FYI 2 out of the 4 "countries" are in the same country... this has been answered several times.



:clap2: lol 


was waitin for that one.




mazdaRX8 said:


> when u actually get something here, come back to ask us questions. I know dreaming is a good thing, but it's really not when u waste peoples time.


mazda is right its virtually impossible to get work in the Gulf at the moment and when you do then its unreliable until you have finished your probation (six months) well no. its still unreiable then, 
the cost of relocating a family to this region makes it just not feasible unless you have some super duper job with all the bells and wistles and some sureity of security.


.


----------



## omardelacruz (Jun 20, 2009)

What is good in Qatar is their stable econmy compare to Dubai the cons is there is nothing to do here than to browse your internet, malling, and visit discos.


----------



## AB_in_Dubai (Jun 13, 2009)

Dubai. Lived in Abu Dhabi..xxxxxxxx. I advised my company i would leave the contract if I wasnt relocated to Dubai. Dubai doesnt even seem like you're living in the middle east,


----------

